# Help, still infected please read HJT



## cbyrd (Sep 19, 2003)

Hello,

I downloaded something and got infected with ads and spyware. I am still getting some ads from Teamware too.

I am running Windows 98,
IE 6
I have used spyware blaster, adaware, spybot 1.3, and CW shredder.
I got rid of a lot of stuff but still have a few things left that these programs have not been able to get rid of.
Here is my HJT report

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 4:34:38 AM, on 7/20/2004
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\CVSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATIPTAAA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\GWHOTKEY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFFICIENT NETWORKS\ENTERNET 300\APP\ENTERNET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMONIT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MY DAILY HOROSCOPE\MYDAILYHOROSCOPE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWARE DOCTOR\SPYDOCTOR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://msn.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/*http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;www.prodigy.net;enroll.prodigy.net;enroll-isp.prodigy.net;<local>
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5FA6752A-C4A0-4222-88C2-928AE5AB4966} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltnetPointsManager] C:\Program Files\Altnet\Points Manager\Points Manager.exe -s 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EAPCISetup] c:\windows\SYSTEM\sbsetup.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIGART] c:\ati\gart\atigart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] Atiptaaa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AvconsoleEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\avconsol.exe /minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeWebScanX] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsStatEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSSTAT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MONITORI] C:\aol30\net\osr2\MONITORI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [$EnterNet] C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFFICIENT NETWORKS\ENTERNET 300\APP\EnterNet.exe -AutoStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gene USB Monitor] c:\windows\SYSTEM\USBMonit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Manager] C:\WINDOWS\cvss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MSNIA] C:\PROGRA~1\MSN\MSNIA\MSNIASVC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] c:\windows\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyDailyHoroscope] C:\PROGRA~1\MYDAIL~1\MYDAIL~1.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWARE DOCTOR\SPYDOCTOR.EXE" /Q
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - User Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: RealGuide - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .pcm: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NpCurMem.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://windowsupdate.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37582.3881712963
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://sea2fd.sea2.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52....apple.com/saba/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab

I also ran the spyware doctor and this is what it found still on my computer after running the spyware blaster and addaware and spybot:

General Information 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Spyware Doctor scan started: 7/20/2004 4:43:37 AM 
Spyware Doctor scan finished: 7/20/2004 4:46:19 AM 
Total items scanned: 27150 items 
Total problems found: 18 items 
Total problems ignored: 0 items 
Reference file date: 6/25/2004 12:11:46 AM

Full Scan. Tool Details 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tools used for the Full Scan: Process Scanner
Browser Scanner
Cookie Scanner
File Scanner
General Scanner
Registry Scanner
Disk Scanner

Details 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Problem Name (Location) Problem Type Risk 
My Way Speedbar (HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC}) registry key * 
Tracking Cookie ([email protected][3].txt) cookie file * 
Tracking Cookie ([email protected][5].txt) cookie file * 
Tracking Cookie ([email protected][7].txt) cookie file * 
Tracking Cookie ([email protected][6].txt) cookie file * 
My Way (HKCR\TypeLib\{0494D0D0-F8E0-41AD-92A3-14154ECE70AC}) registry key * 
My Way (HKCR\MyWayToolBar.NetscapeShutdown) registry key * 
My Way (HKCR\MyWayToolBar.NetscapeShutdown.1) registry key * 
My Way (HKCR\Interface\{0494D0D4-F8E0-41AD-92A3-14154ECE70AC}) registry key * 
My Way (HKCR\Interface\{0494D0D6-F8E0-41AD-92A3-14154ECE70AC}) registry key * 
My Way (HKCR\CLSID\{0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC}) registry key * 
My Way (HKCR\CLSID\{0494D0D2-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC}) registry key * 
My Way (HKCR\CLSID\{0494D0D3-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC}) registry key * 
My Way (HKCR\CLSID\{0494D0D5-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC}) registry key * 
My Way (HKCR\CLSID\{0494D0D7-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC}) registry key * 
My Way (HKCR\CLSID\{0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC}) registry key * 
My Way Speedbar (C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL) file * 
ShopNav (C:\Program Files\Srng\SNHelper.dll) file *

I appreciate any help with free downloads if possible.
thanks, Cbyrd


----------



## cbyrd (Sep 19, 2003)

I can't seem to get rid of all the spyware and adware, I have run adaware, spybot, and spyblaster, got rid of some but not all. please look at log. I still have Myway speedbar, and DSO Exploit, and others.
Please help, thanks

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 4:34:38 AM, on 7/20/2004
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\CVSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATIPTAAA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\GWHOTKEY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFFICIENT NETWORKS\ENTERNET 300\APP\ENTERNET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMONIT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MY DAILY HOROSCOPE\MYDAILYHOROSCOPE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWARE DOCTOR\SPYDOCTOR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://msn.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/*http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;www.prodigy.net;enroll.prodigy.net;enroll-isp.prodigy.net;<local>
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5FA6752A-C4A0-4222-88C2-928AE5AB4966} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltnetPointsManager] C:\Program Files\Altnet\Points Manager\Points Manager.exe -s 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EAPCISetup] c:\windows\SYSTEM\sbsetup.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIGART] c:\ati\gart\atigart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] Atiptaaa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AvconsoleEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\avconsol.exe /minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeWebScanX] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsStatEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSSTAT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MONITORI] C:\aol30\net\osr2\MONITORI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [$EnterNet] C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFFICIENT NETWORKS\ENTERNET 300\APP\EnterNet.exe -AutoStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gene USB Monitor] c:\windows\SYSTEM\USBMonit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Manager] C:\WINDOWS\cvss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MSNIA] C:\PROGRA~1\MSN\MSNIA\MSNIASVC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] c:\windows\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyDailyHoroscope] C:\PROGRA~1\MYDAIL~1\MYDAIL~1.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWARE DOCTOR\SPYDOCTOR.EXE" /Q
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - User Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: RealGuide - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .pcm: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NpCurMem.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://windowsupdate.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37582.3881712963
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://sea2fd.sea2.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52....apple.com/saba/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab

Thank you for any help.
Cbyrd


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I've merged both of your threads, please don't double post.

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5FA6752A-C4A0-4222-88C2-928AE5AB4966} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*


----------



## cbyrd (Sep 19, 2003)

I did what you asked on the HJT but still infected, still have ShopNav, Myway Speedbar, Hijacker, addware Trojan and dso exploit keeps coming back.

please take a look at my HJT log: and what else can I do to permanently remove this stuff, it looks like it is gone but then comes back.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 11:15:27 PM, on 7/21/2004
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATIPTAAA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\GWHOTKEY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFFICIENT NETWORKS\ENTERNET 300\APP\ENTERNET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMONIT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\CVSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWARE DOCTOR\SPYDOCTOR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://msn.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/*http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;www.prodigy.net;enroll.prodigy.net;enroll-isp.prodigy.net;<local>
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5FA6752A-C4A0-4222-88C2-928AE5AB4966} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: STOPzilla Browser Helper Object - {E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D} - c:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SZIEBHO.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltnetPointsManager] C:\Program Files\Altnet\Points Manager\Points Manager.exe -s 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EAPCISetup] c:\windows\SYSTEM\sbsetup.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIGART] c:\ati\gart\atigart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] Atiptaaa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AvconsoleEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\avconsol.exe /minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeWebScanX] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsStatEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSSTAT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MONITORI] C:\aol30\net\osr2\MONITORI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [$EnterNet] C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFFICIENT NETWORKS\ENTERNET 300\APP\EnterNet.exe -AutoStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gene USB Monitor] c:\windows\SYSTEM\USBMonit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Manager] C:\WINDOWS\cvss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [STOPzilla] "c:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\Stopzilla.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MSNIA] C:\PROGRA~1\MSN\MSNIA\MSNIASVC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] c:\windows\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [STOPzilla Service] C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\SZNTSVC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyDailyHoroscope] C:\PROGRA~1\MYDAIL~1\MYDAIL~1.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWARE DOCTOR\SPYDOCTOR.EXE" /Q
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - User Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: RealGuide - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .pcm: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NpCurMem.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://windowsupdate.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37582.3881712963
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://sea2fd.sea2.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52....apple.com/saba/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - http://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr.cab

Thanks Cbyrd


----------



## cbyrd (Sep 19, 2003)

I am having the same problem along with spyware and adaware, I have shopnav and myway speedbar, have tried spyblaster, spybot, and adaware but still keep coming back at restart. besides the missing pncrt.d.. file.

help please :here is my latest hjt log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 6:12:39 AM, on 7/22/2004
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\CVSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATIPTAAA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\GWHOTKEY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFFICIENT NETWORKS\ENTERNET 300\APP\ENTERNET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMONIT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWARE DOCTOR\SPYDOCTOR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://msn.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/*http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;www.prodigy.net;enroll.prodigy.net;enroll-isp.prodigy.net;<local>
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5FA6752A-C4A0-4222-88C2-928AE5AB4966} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: STOPzilla Browser Helper Object - {E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D} - c:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SZIEBHO.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltnetPointsManager] C:\Program Files\Altnet\Points Manager\Points Manager.exe -s 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EAPCISetup] c:\windows\SYSTEM\sbsetup.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIGART] c:\ati\gart\atigart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] Atiptaaa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AvconsoleEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\avconsol.exe /minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeWebScanX] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsStatEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSSTAT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MONITORI] C:\aol30\net\osr2\MONITORI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [$EnterNet] C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFFICIENT NETWORKS\ENTERNET 300\APP\EnterNet.exe -AutoStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gene USB Monitor] c:\windows\SYSTEM\USBMonit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Manager] C:\WINDOWS\cvss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [STOPzilla] "c:\Program Files\STOPzilla!\Stopzilla.exe" /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MSNIA] C:\PROGRA~1\MSN\MSNIA\MSNIASVC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] c:\windows\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [STOPzilla Service] C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOPZILLA!\SZNTSVC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyDailyHoroscope] C:\PROGRA~1\MYDAIL~1\MYDAIL~1.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWARE DOCTOR\SPYDOCTOR.EXE" /Q
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - User Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: RealGuide - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .pcm: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NpCurMem.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://windowsupdate.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37582.3881712963
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://sea2fd.sea2.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52....apple.com/saba/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {CA034DCC-A580-4333-B52F-15F98C42E04C} (Downloader Class) - http://www.stopzilla.com/_download/Auto_Installer/dwnldr.cab

Thank you


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5FA6752A-C4A0-4222-88C2-928AE5AB4966} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: STOPzilla Browser Helper Object - {E3215F20-3212-11D6-9F8B-00D0B743919D} - c:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SZIEBHO.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Restart in Safe Mode

Empty these folders:
c:\temp
c:\windows\temp

Empty your Temporary Internet Files and history in Internet Options.

Delete these folders:

C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING

Reboot and post another log.


----------



## cbyrd (Sep 19, 2003)

Cybertech, still having problem with Shopnav reapearing after startup. and Myway stuff. 
here is my latest log.

I did what you said about emptying files ect.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.0
Scan saved at 11:08:46 PM, on 7/22/2004
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\CVSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATIPTAAA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\GWHOTKEY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFFICIENT NETWORKS\ENTERNET 300\APP\ENTERNET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMONIT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWARE DOCTOR\SPYDOCTOR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://msn.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/*http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/sbcydsl/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = ;www.prodigy.net;enroll.prodigy.net;enroll-isp.prodigy.net;<local>
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltnetPointsManager] C:\Program Files\Altnet\Points Manager\Points Manager.exe -s 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EAPCISetup] c:\windows\SYSTEM\sbsetup.exe c:\windows\SYSTEM
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIGART] c:\ati\gart\atigart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiPTA] Atiptaaa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AvconsoleEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\avconsol.exe /minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeWebScanX] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\WebScanX.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VsStatEXE] C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSSTAT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Multi-function Keyboard] GWHotKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MONITORI] C:\aol30\net\osr2\MONITORI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [$EnterNet] C:\PROGRAM FILES\EFFICIENT NETWORKS\ENTERNET 300\APP\EnterNet.exe -AutoStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gene USB Monitor] c:\windows\SYSTEM\USBMonit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSN Manager] C:\WINDOWS\cvss.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MSNIA] C:\PROGRA~1\MSN\MSNIA\MSNIASVC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] c:\windows\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Vshwin32EXE] C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYWARE DOCTOR\SPYDOCTOR.EXE" /Q
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - User Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: RealGuide - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSJAVA.DLL
O12 - Plugin for .pcm: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\NpCurMem.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://windowsupdate.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37582.3881712963
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://sea2fd.sea2.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52....apple.com/saba/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't see it in the log. When you ran adaware did you update and do a deep scan as follows?

*Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates of the reference file by clicking
on "Check for updates now", connect.*

Click on Start, Use custom scanning options, Customize.

Make sure the following settings are made and on -------"ON=GREEN"

"Scan within archives"
"Scan active processes"
"Scan registry"
"Deep scan registry"
"Scan my IE Favorites for banned URL"
"Scan my host-file"

Click on Tweak,
Select scanning engine and click on "Unload recognized processes during scanning" 
Select cleaning engine and click on "Automatically try to unregister objects prior to deletion" and "Let windows remove files in use at next reboot"

Then click "proceed" to save your settings.

Click on Next

Run the scan and fix everything.


----------



## cbyrd (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks for all your help, I think the problem is fixed now.
cbyrd


----------

